# It's Bohème, Jim, but not as we know it



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Someone pass me a bucket please 

Outrages.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Someone pass me a bucket please
> 
> Outrages.


here ya go Pugg


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> here ya go Pugg


It's outrages, I wonder what the did with Quartier Latin and the cafe......on another planet?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barf bucket quickly when you're done with it please...


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

This is hilarious! Laugh? I nearly started!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> Barf bucket quickly when you're done with it please...


I think we will need a few hundred buckets before this thread is done.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Absurd, just absurd. Opera does not need this.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I bet those space suits get hot under the lights.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

> When sunlight hits the moon's surface, the temperature can reach 260 degrees Fahrenheit (127 degrees Celsius). When the sun goes down, temperatures can dip to minus *280 F (minus 173 C)*.


Explains why her tiny hand is frozen...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I like it.
But if they would have a Puccini opera set on the Moon I think it would have worked better with Madama Butterfly since in La Boheme everyone is in their home town.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

Sloe said:


> I like it.
> But if they would have a Puccini opera set on the Moon I think it would have worked better with Madama Butterfly since in La Boheme everyone is in their home town.


Takes the shine off "One Fine Day" when an orbit of the Earth takes about three weeks


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

davidglasgow said:


> Takes the shine off "One Fine Day" when an orbit of the Earth takes about three weeks


The final of Manon Lescaut on the Moon then?


----------

